# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year



## Tim Harrison (24 Dec 2019)

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year on behalf of the entire UKAPS Team.


----------



## Hanuman (24 Dec 2019)

Thank you. Best wishes to all and everyone in here. Hugs from Thailand.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas Tim


----------



## Arana (24 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all the UKAPS family


----------



## foxfish (24 Dec 2019)




----------



## Edvet (24 Dec 2019)

Best wishes for all and all you love!


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Zeus. (24 Dec 2019)

All the best to everyone at this festive season, may we continue to share our tanks,plants and experiences with open minds


----------



## jaypeecee (24 Dec 2019)

*Best wishes to you all!*


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas and new year everyone


----------



## Onoma1 (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas! Looking forward to another great year on the forum.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas everybody! Any fishkeeping New Years resolutions out there?


----------



## Kalum (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas fellow aquascaping geeks 

Hope all of you and your families have a great day spending time together getting fat and drunk while any kids tear the place apart


----------



## Fisher2007 (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas guys!  Hope you all have a top day


----------



## zozo (25 Dec 2019)

Have a nice holiday!..


----------



## DeepMetropolis (26 Dec 2019)

Happy Christmas and a merry new year to everyone!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2020)

Missed this one! Hope you all had a great Xmas, mine was super busy entertaining the family for 2 weeks!!


----------



## zozo (10 Jan 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Missed this one! Hope you all had a great Xmas, mine was super busy entertaining the family for 2 weeks!!



Getting to know you a bit from your posted holiday pictures over the years. I bet they had tons of unforgettable fun.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2020)

zozo said:


> Getting to know you a bit from your posted holiday pictures over the years. I bet they had tons of unforgettable fun.


Was hard work but was good  spent Xmas with parents for the first time in 12 years so was great  and since they were over other members of the family also decided to join us, so was hosting everyone for Xmas and New Year


----------

